# floor pan mk1 golf



## ramblin (Mar 12, 2001)

i have stripped out my mk1 golf and plan to re coat the floor pan, i have removed all the sound deadening pads which were stuck on the floor by uisng a heat gun, the floor looks in very good condition, i then used a wire brush to remove any rust, i plan to treat te whole floor with hammerite anti rust gel.
after this i will use hammerite anti rust primer and then will give a top coat of either hammerite anti rust paint or use jenolite paint.
do you have any other tips which i could use or am i doing ok by doing this?


----------

